# Radiology Bone Scans



## ds1317 (Mar 28, 2008)

When dictating an extended bone survey does each image need to be mentioned or can a general review of the exam be dictated metioning the quantitiy of films? It is my understanding that if it is not documented/dictated it is not done. If the CPT cope mentions specifically a specific area/ body part in it's description, you would not specifically need to mention that part ,other than a finding that was unexpected, abnormal for that specific are or body part (EX: 77073 CPT description Bone length studies (orthoroentgenogram, scanogram) ) Since the description does not mention a specific bone or body part so the actual bone or body part would have to be mentioned in the dictated report to fulfill the documentation guidelines. Am I correct?


----------



## abishard (Mar 28, 2008)

Is this a nuclear medicine study?


----------



## ds1317 (Mar 28, 2008)

My understanding is that the CPT code range for these studies are 77073-77075.


----------



## abishard (Mar 28, 2008)

If they mention both the appendicular (extremities) and axial (head and trunk) then you can bill a complete 77075 if they don't mention the head, trunk and extremities then I would bill for a limited.


----------

